# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello, new here.

## Sianna

I am a 20 year old female from the USA. I have always been infatuated with Russia, and am finally going to start making an effort in learning the language.  ::  
Nothing too interesting to say about myself. - I have so far only started the basic lessons, and have posted in the exchange section of the forum.  
Hope to have fun here while I learn.  ::

----------


## Lampada

You just might.  Easy.  We do. 
Welcome!

----------


## Darinochka

Hi) nice to meet you) 
Write me D.p.ufa@rambler.ru

----------


## evelynz8735

Hello !
I am also a new member. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guy !      
__________________

----------

